# 1st trip to OKW-anything I need to know?



## laxmom (May 25, 2008)

Planning for our upcoming trip in July to OKW has begun.  We have never stayed in a DVC at WDW before and traded in with our Marriott.  

Anyway, I was hoping that some of you Disvets could help me with any info you think I need to know about OKW; room location, best pool at the resort, where to eat and what to try.  I already know there aren't elevators but not that big of a deal to us. Do you have to take a boat to DTD or can you walk?  How are the buses from there to the parks and waterparks?

 I am so excited and, at the same time,  nervous that I won't leave without buying more points!!  It really wouldn't take much!

TIA for any and all your help!  I am hoping to make this trip more routine for us!


----------



## Carl D (May 26, 2008)

Sorry I can't help much since I've never stayed at OKW.

As far as eating goes, are you talking about WDW in general, or just OKW?  OKW has one place to eat that I know of called Olivia's. I never ate there, so I can't say if it's good. It looks like a full service moderate type place, and not overly fancy.

Again, I've never stayed at OKW, but I was under the impression a few buildings had elevators. 
I could easily be wrong on that.

I assume the busses, like all other WDW Resorts, are hit or miss. I constantly read horror stories, but just as often I read rave reviews on bus service. 
I always rent a car. It really seems to be worth it for us. Don't forget parking is free if you're staying on site.

If you are remotely considering buying points, go to Saratoga Springs and look at the Animal Kingdom model. It will positively blow your socks off.
DVC is pushing Saratoga right now, as it's close to sell out. There are reports of them not showing the Animal Kingdom model in hopes of selling SSR. Insist on seeing it. It's in the sales center at Saratoga.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## littlestar (May 26, 2008)

We like Millers Road when we stay at OKW. It's not a bad walk to the Hospitality House where the main pool is. I like the quiet pool back by Millers Road. You can call DVC and put in a request (they usually try hard to place you where you ask to be). 

Olivia's is the main restaurant. They changed the menu about a year ago. We used to love their buttermilk chicken breasts (I hear they only have those every once in a while now -  ). Here's the menus of all the resorts. Scroll down until you get to OKW and check it out:

http://allearsnet.com/menu/menus.htm#res

DTD would be quite a walk. There is a path back by Southpoint (the back section of the resort), but I probably wouldn't walk it (especially after dark - no way). You can either take a boat or a bus to Downtown Disney.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 26, 2008)

littlestar said:


> We like Millers Road when we stay at OKW. It's not a bad walk to the Hospitality House where the main pool is. I like the quiet pool back by Millers Road. You can call DVC and put in a request (they usually try hard to place you where you ask to be).
> 
> Olivia's is the main restaurant. They changed the menu about a year ago. We used to love their buttermilk chicken breasts (I hear they only have those every once in a while now -  ). Here's the menus of all the resorts. Scroll down until you get to OKW and check it out:
> 
> ...



Take the boat to DTD. DTD buses to any resort even SSR and OKW are very slow. When we stay at SSR, we either walk or boat it. 

Our favorites to eat at DTD: Wolfgang Puck's Express(not the cafe, slow service) Raglan Road and House of Blues.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 26, 2008)

The best units are away from the bus noise.  The buses are brutally loud, and sleeping can be difficult with that noise.  

Ask for a unit that is off of the main road, and you will be fine.  We have stayed there about 5 weeks now, and we sleep better at the Disney resorts than we do at any others.  We always request a 3rd floor unit.  Rick doesn't mind taking the suitcases up all those stairs, so why not have no one above?


----------



## laxmom (May 26, 2008)

I so agree about top floors.  Learned that one at our Marriott a couple years ago when the people above us let their child play with a golf ball.  That is now an auto request for us!!

Thanks for the advice everyone.  I think we would like the quiet part of the resort.

I think we will try Olivia's once while at the resort.  We are probably going to MK and AK while there this trip then a the water parks. We haven't been in 7 years so we are so excited to have gotten this trade.

I'm wondering if BLT will be touring yet at that point.  Rumor says July so we will see.  If it is, I will report back!


----------

